# New High Efficiency Furnace Problem



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Buster 567

There are several things that cause this problem. One is the gas pressure is too high or too low. The second is the ignitor is out of adjustment. My guess by what you have written is gas pressure too high. Third is a burner out of alignment. Fourth is the air intake or exhaust is not installed properly or is restricted. Print this out and have your installer or service tech check these items.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## Buster 567 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Carrier Man*

Thanks for the info.

I appreciate it.


----------



## lrfllc (Dec 6, 2008)

*American Standard Problem*

The way this furnace is designed to to work:
1) The vent motor comes up to speed, clears the cumbustion area and pulls up a diaphram switch:
2) Once the swithch is closed the ignitor (hot surhafe ignition on this model - HSI) turns on.
3) Then the gas valve opens and the burner lights
4) The flame sensor senses the flame and the furnace continues to burn.

I think the key here is you can smell raw gas outside the house, which means everything is working until we get to the HSI igniting the gas. Make sure the cubustion area is completly sealed off, all grommetts in place and all doors are in place and closed. If this model has a sealed cumbustion area make sure the wires leading to the HSI have the gromett in place. 

Larry pickeringtonhvac.com


----------



## ontheeaglesnest (Dec 13, 2010)

*furnice probs*

I have the same furnace but sometimes will not start up at all to heating phase. Motor to clear combustion chamber comes on and igniter comes on but no gas. I am instucted to take cover off and pull small black hose off and blow then replace. Ya this works but what is causing the problem to begin with? The furnace diagnostic flashes 3 blinks .


----------



## lrfllc (Dec 6, 2008)

*Furnace won't light*

Not sure what tube you are blowing on, but in most cases condensation in 90% furnaces collect in a trap and if it is stopped up the furnace won't allow the pressure switch to close. If blowing on the thing causes it to work, then take the assembly apart and clean it.

Hope this helps.

Regards, [email protected]

www.lrfmaintenance.com


----------



## lrfllc (Dec 6, 2008)

*Furnace won't light*

Not sure what tube you are blowing on, but in most cases condensation in 90% furnaces collect in a trap and if it is stopped up the furnace won't allow the pressure switch to close. If blowing on the thing causes it to work, then take the assembly apart and clean it.

Hope this helps.

Regards, [email protected]

www.lrfmaintenance.com[/quote]


----------



## Hixheat1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Buster 567 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Excuse my choice of words but my knowledge of furnances is limited at best.
> 
> ...


I'm a train dealer same as American standard. Is the furnace in the horz position. If so you have to re configure drain line on combustion housing. It could be a drain issue. Is it a two pipe system. Also it could be a gas pressure issue. Did you have gas before or is this a new install. If flue does not have enough fall your back to your unit. 1/4 inch per foot. Make sure flue is not frozen or drain line. Is clear.


----------



## ontheeaglesnest (Dec 13, 2010)

*thanks so much*

I kind of thought of that on this new install bout the drain and made sure it was gradually fallin all the way to drain cuz the way installer left it the drain would hold water before coming out the end. I did this a couple of days ago so i will see if that smartens it up but other than that will do as u say and call the gas company. Thx so much for the reply. Brian


----------

